# Best protective film for frame?



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

I need a transparent adhesive tape to secure the wire for my cyclocomputer to the down tube of my F4, and I also want to protect the tube from chips. Does Felt have any specific recommendations on paint protection film - and if not, could you please share some recommendations? Thanks!

Sam


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

For the time being, use clear packing tape. It will last a good long while. Chances are, on the leading edge of the down tube, you'll never notice it. I've taped computer wires with it many times in more visible spots and have been happy with it. It does tend to curl up on the edges and get dirty at those places after a while, but you can either trim it clean or replace it. It's not permanent in any way, and you may find it to be fine for what you need. When you remove it, if there's any residue, just wipe it clean with alcohol or mineral spirits, just takes a second to clean it up.

Something that is probably better - tougher, cleaner, won't peel up, go to ebay or an auto detail shop and just get the clear protective film that they use to protect various parts of car bodies. I bought this stuff on ebay and it seems to be pretty good in terms of durability. 

Paint Protection Film 6" Roll Sold By The Foot | eBay

There's a bunch of similar products in various shapes, sizes, roll widths etc. There's also various thicknesses. I bought 5 mil, but I think there's both thinner and thicker.


----------



## nowshon (Dec 1, 2008)

I really like Veloskins - very easy to work with, crystal clear, doesn't yellow and stays on until you peel it off. I've had it on some bikes for 8+ years with no degradation. It's expensive, but if you want the convenience of pre-cut pieces and proven durability, it's the one to go with. Try Excel Sports Boulder website.


----------

